# Remember This Library? - Click



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks Cory, I kind of overlooked Mini and got something similar from soundiron


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks like it's a good substitute to he usual hihat/shaker/tambourine sounds that everyone uses.

Thanks for the review Cory.


----------

